# Attaching K-type thermocouple to boiler etc.



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I picked up a K-type thermocouple along with an el cheapo digital thermometer last week. The business end isn't inside any kind of probe, there's just a couple of mm of wire exposed.

What's the best method of attaching this semi-permanently to e.g. monitor boiler temperature?

TIA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Search for a "high temperature RTV" on e-bay (around £4 ish) and stick it on with that, right underneath a fairly large blob, this will not only stick it on, but help insulate it.

or search for "high temp rtv sealant adhesive"


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks. Should the end of the thermocouple be in contact with the metal?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes - but your best bet is to put some thermal paste on it (just a v small amount, to fill any air gaps between sensor and metal) and then - as Dave says - cover it in high temp silicone.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

OK, ta. New country for me. Trip to eBay indicated.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Another way around this is to buy a surface thermocouple probe like these:

http://www.omega.co.uk/subsection/washer-assemblies-self-adhesive.html

You can pick and choose, cement-on ones, bolt/washer types, self adhesive etc.

T.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Interesting. Cheers.


----------

